# '02 Pontiac Grand Prix SE Electrical Problems



## rs2sensen (Feb 25, 2010)

My battery has died on me 4 times during the past week, and I determined my alternator had gone bad, as it was only putting out 12.5 volts. I ordered a new alternator and installed it last night. The old alternator was definitely bad, as there was evidence of a short in the wire leading into the alternator, which melted away half of the bolt it was attached to. *Pictures included* 

I'm not a mechanic by any means, but tried to give the alternator replacement a shot on my own. I got everything together, and when I first tried to start the engine the starter clicked twice and then went dead. 5 minutes later, when I tried again, the engine started up right away, but I noticed the serpentine belt wasn't moving. I assumed I had made a mistake with the auto tensioner, and I tightened the belt. I did check every pulley, and they were all good. I THINK I fixed this problem by tightening the belt, as now when I move any pulley by hand, the belt moves. 

Please note, I did have trouble getting one of the alternate bolts ALL the way in, but it is mostly in and the alternator is held very firmly. Also, the engine was replaced 4 months ago due to a crack in the block. Is it possible that something the mechanics did now (pinching a major wire or something), could have caused the short on the old alternator, and the problems I'm having now?

HERE'S THE MAIN PROBLEM:... Now, when I went back to start the engine again, all of my power is completely dead. No lights turn on, my automatic locks don't work, etc. I have verified that my battery is completely charged. 

If you have any ideas, I would really appreciate them. Please speak in laymans terms as much as possible. 

Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

First make sure ALL the bolts are tightened properly of they will break off in the engine (you don't wanna know how much that costs to fix), Tightening the tension pulley was a good thing, a loose belt slips and doesn't function properly, as for the power, check each and every wire you took off to make sure NOTHING it touching anything its not supposed to touch. Also being a GM product it IS possible that the alt took the battery with it when it died, older GM's would ofter drain the battery to the point it would no longer hold a charge when the alt died, I don;t know if they ever fixed that.

Oh BTW Hi welcome to the best forum on the internet


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rs2sensen

Check all the fusible links to the starter, the starter has the main wire plus 2 or sometimes 3 other wires connected to the solenoid main bolt. Fusible links are wires that have fuses embedded with it, you will need a test light to verify that power is going through them. Replace as necessary.


post back your findings.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

In addition to checking for fuse links also look for dead relays or blown fuses in the Power Distribution Box under the hood.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And in addition to what octaneman said replace a bad fusible link with a exact replacement, DO NOT under ANY circumstances place a normal wire in place of the link, if the link blew, it blew for a reason, a solid wire van burn something up that you really don;t want burnt up.


----------



## rs2sensen (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I took my battery out again and had it re-tested. This time, the CCA were good, but the voltage was gone. The parts shop gave me a loaner battery to try out in my car, and on that battery, it fired right up. 

However, my serpentine belt doesn't want to move. This is the original belt that was on the car before I changed it out, as it was replaced a few months ago. My first guess is my auto tensioner has gone bad. I know my routing is perfect. Any other ideas?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That battery will die too and show low voltage if the belt is not turning the alternator. There is no tension at all??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take the belt off and make sure all the pulleys spin freely by hand except of course the crankshaft pulley which should not spin.


----------



## rs2sensen (Feb 25, 2010)

Got her running! 

New tensioner and belt did the trick. My theory is that as the tensioner went bad, it also caused strain on the alternator which in turn strained the battery. The battery likely developed an internal short, causing the short on the alternator. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well............if you changed the tensioner and the problem went away, I'm pretty sure the problem was the tensioner  congrats man.


----------

